# So who uses Chat?



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

I know a few regulars and visitors like Joe, Mommy, Andrea, Verbal, WolfePak etc (just a small sample) but was wondering who else frequents the chat room at other times of the day and are you using your TPF names? (Or similar  )


Link for anyone who can't find it! http://www.thephotoforum.com/test/chat1.html

Or if you use an IRC client:- server info irc.freenode.net Channel:- #thephotoforum


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe Avis goes in there now and then but you wouldn't catch me using it.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2006)

Avis goes in there NOW?
Was just there to take a look... boring emptiness. So I left, but if I can have a private little chat with AVIS, I return asap! :mrgreen:


----------



## Diamond (Jan 6, 2006)

I never used it!!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 6, 2006)

u need to put a permanent link somewhere...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

Lafoto, Avis how do I miss you in there? I try to get in about 9pm GMT when Noah has gone to sleep & we can get some peace! 

Diamond you should have a look in there & get chatting!  Great fun & not always just photography stuff!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 6, 2006)

i used it a couple of times today. But one is there, except for Dweller and The_Forum. Usually gets busy after 9 or so (my time). My connection sux and i dont know why, but it disconnects constantly and i got super lag in there. So for a few minutes i dont see anything change and then *BANG* all the stuff that was written in those few minutes comes into my screen.
Well, maybe i can fix it someday soon.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> u need to put a permanent link somewhere...


 
Good point!  It's way down on page 2 so I've edited it into my first post!

Thanks Duncanp! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 6, 2006)

I am using it quite a bit now... when I have free time. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Jan 6, 2006)

You didn't list ME as a regular???? :shock:

and Chase plans to make it a permanent link, just hasn't gotten to it.  Patience children.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

You weren't there last night Corry! 

Sorry I forgot to include you.  There are others too but I have a bad memory!:blushing:


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 6, 2006)

I've jumped on as jcharcall a few times including last night.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 6, 2006)

i can't keep up in word association...much less, chat. i prefer conference calls.


----------



## panzershreck (Jan 6, 2006)

i pop in every now & then to say random things


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i can't keep up in word association...much less, chat. i prefer conference calls.


 
Not a problem!:thumbup:   You should try typing with 1 hand with a baby/toddler in the other arm!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 6, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You should try typing with 1 hand with a baby/toddler in the other arm!


Why? Is it fun?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

Not when he's trying to type as well! :x


----------



## Lensmeister (Jan 6, 2006)

Me... I been there a few times .... but as Lensman ....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 6, 2006)

After a few minutes conversation with me everyone left


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm semi-regular. Maybe I should start taking metamucil. And visit the chatroom more. I was one of the first in there though


----------



## Aoide (Jan 6, 2006)

I was in there last night and it is addicting!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 6, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> I was in there last night and it is addicting!


hey hey, and I still remember your name!
Laurie
Laurie
Laurie
Laurie


:mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it just me or has the chat gone down?


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 6, 2006)

it's me too


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 6, 2006)

down down down here too


----------



## Meysha (Jan 6, 2006)

I go in there everynow and then... but it gets so confusing in there with everyone changing their names all the time.... so I just end up talking to myself for half the time... hmmm pretty much like normal everyday life really. te hee


----------



## Corry (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, Meysha...if it's someone changing their name, it's most likely Joe, but there is also the possibilty of it being Unimaxum or Littleman.   COME ON IN CHAT NOW!!!


----------



## Corry (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, and it's bakc up y'all
was just down for a few minutes.  Server problems.  Not OUR server...Irc thing, or something.


----------



## Corry (Jan 6, 2006)

Ug! I logged off and tried to log back on, and I'm having problems!


----------



## Corry (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't get back on.  I'm goin to bed y'all.  I'll talk to you tommorrow!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 6, 2006)

At this time we're having some major problems with the server lagging. I'm not sure what's going on, but it looks like newnet has problems. It is lagging horribly and netsplits too often. I'm thinking we might want to try a new server.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 6, 2006)

I leave you for 5 minutes and you break it! 


Nope I can't get back in either!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 7, 2006)

temporary server:  not official, just for tonight
/server irc.freenode.net
/join #thephotoforum


----------



## Dweller (Jan 7, 2006)

I would like to find a new server as well.. preferably something that uses the SOP/AOP opping system (relaly a persoanly preferance more than anything with that one) and allows more than 9 characters.

I do like how much activity we have seen in the channel, now we just need to find a more stable server


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah freenode is working much better than newnet, and I've frequented channels on this server before so I know it's reliable. I would like to suggest we move our channel over there. I don't know if anyone has other servers that they know of that they prefer, but nobody does then I think it would be best to go with freenode. I'm thinking of registering #thephotoforum with chanserv over there, but don't want to do so without chase's permssion. But hopefully he'll ok this and let us move


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 7, 2006)

Pop him a PM and see what he says.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 7, 2006)

just did


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 7, 2006)

Was in there NOW to see if anyone's there, says Unimaxium and The_Forum in the list, who is Andrea (andreag5) ... but it seems like both just don't have logged off when they left. I always do and shut the door behind me so I don't seem to be in there all around the clock!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 7, 2006)

the pop up window doesnt appear for me.... any help



600th post


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 7, 2006)

Who broke the f*ckin' server!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 7, 2006)

at this time it seems to be working again...
I still think a new server is a good idea though.


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 7, 2006)

I tried a little bit last night and had a Netsplit. 

Alpha: Hey guys! 
(Everyone leaves the room.)
Alpha: Oh... that's... thuroughly depressing...


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 7, 2006)

down with newnet make freenode permanent!!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 7, 2006)

Freenode!
Viva la revolucion!


----------



## Corry (Jan 7, 2006)

Joe, get in chat!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 7, 2006)

can't...my parents have chores for me...:er:


----------



## Corry (Jan 7, 2006)

Awww! I won't be on too long this morning anyway (so I say) cuz I have a lot to do, too.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awww! I won't be on too long this morning anyway (so I say) cuz I have a lot to do, too.


Well, I'm done pressure washing the porch/driveway now...but it's time for shopping, dinner, and Munich.  Toodles! (I can't believe I just said toodles...)


----------



## Corry (Jan 7, 2006)

You're gonna be back for the duel tonight though, right? (9central!)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You're gonna be back for the duel tonight though, right? (9central!)


Didn't realize the movie was 3 hours long...I just got back.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 7, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Didn't realize the movie was 3 hours long...I just got back.



Next time!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 7, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I believe Avis goes in there now and then but you wouldn't catch me using it.


 
Hmmm, you were in there today!! LOL


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 7, 2006)

wtf... somehow I've been banned I think!


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

Seriously??? It never said anything to that effect


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

[23:44] *** Unimaxium has signed off IRC (Remote host closed the connection).


----------



## Mansi (Jan 8, 2006)

we _*have*_ chat!!!??? :shock:
okay i've been away ... must check it ou! yay


----------



## duncanp (Jan 8, 2006)

me now  new comp and chat works on it


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 8, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> me now  new comp and chat works on it


Sweet.  I'll see you there...today!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 8, 2006)

Heeeelp lol what this?


----------



## Chase (Jan 8, 2006)

We're switching over to irc.freenode.net

If you're using anything other than our web client, please update to that server. The java client here on TPF has already been updated to go to the new server.


----------



## Chase (Jan 8, 2006)

The change is complete, check in over the next couple of hours for our new Trivia game!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 9, 2006)

good good..


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 9, 2006)

Long Live FreeNode


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 9, 2006)

hehe, looks like I'm the current chat leader, too...You guys have some catching up to do!
Chat Stats --> http://skyo.us/tpfstat/


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> hehe, looks like I'm the current chat leader, too...You guys have some catching up to do!
> Chat Stats --> http://skyo.us/tpfstat/



BAHA! It says I can't control my aggressions.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

I think ClarinetJWD needs to be banned. His is the only quote that is to do with photography. It just isn't cricket, old bean.


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

Sara's is too, silly.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 9, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think ClarinetJWD needs to be banned. His is the only quote that is to do with photography. It just isn't cricket, old bean.


LOL, yeah, that was taken late in the night...I may have been drinking, who really knows...It'll never happen again! 

Plus how do you know it wasn't a euphomism?


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

http://skyo.us/tpfstat/

Hmmm...gettin a little feisty in there....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 9, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> http://skyo.us/tpfstat/
> 
> Hmmm...gettin a little feisty in there....


That's an understatement...


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm an innocent.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 9, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm an innocent.


right.................innocent...


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

:badangel:


----------

